# Haunted Hacienda 2010 Haunt Pics



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

These are now available and up on my Website.
Please go to the Link in my Signature Line.
We are not able to post Videos because of not having a specific Memory Card.
As well, we would need to take the Videos to somewhere that would be able to transfer our Videos to DVD's and then we would be able to upload the Videos from the DVD's to our Computer.
How long this will take, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's the direct link to the pictures.
http://hauntedhacienda.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=10309543


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very nice haunt, looks like the TOTers would really enjoy it!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of drinks do you have set up there? Are those for the TOTers or for a party?


----------

